# Trivia 3/12



## luckytrim (Mar 12, 2019)

trivia 3/12
DID YOU KNOW...
CIA agents during the Cold War used a method of communication  based on how
their shoelaces were tied. The shoelace patterns could convey  messages such
as "I have information," "Follow me," or "I have brought  another person."

1. Strange Words are these ;
'Consanguineous' refers to people who are related by... what  ?
  a. - Marriage
  b. - Blood
  c. - Occupation
  d. - Location
2. Eva Cooper was the first person to sue a tobacco company  (RJ Reynolds)
for the death of her husband. She lost, of course, but when  did she give
this a try?
  a. - 1956
  b. - 1966
  c. - 1976
  d. - 1986
3. What type of tree did Zacchaeus climb to have a better view  of Jesus?
  a. - Fig
  b. - Palm
  c. - Olive
  d. - Sycamore
4. Ringo Starr's son played drums in Ringo's All Starr Band in  1992.
What was his name?
5. Luke and Laura finally tied the knot in 1981, on what Soap  Opera ?
6. Who is on the front of the fifty dollar bill?
7. The twelve astrological signs are grouped into four  essential elements 
which are air, fire, water and earth. Which signs are part of  the fire 
group?
  a. - Gemini, Libra and Aquarius
  b. - Cancer, Scorpio and Pisces
  c. - Taurus, Virgo and Capricorn
  d. - Leo, Aries and Sagittarius
8. Who wrote "The Story of my Life" (1903), "The World I Live  In"(1908) and 
"Out of the Dark" in 1913?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In Baseball, home plate got its name because of the pentagonal  shape that
loos like the silhouette of a house.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. - a
3. - d
4. Zac Starkey
5. General Hospital
6. Grant
7. - d
8.  Helen Keller

CRAP !!
The five-sided plate was not the game's standard shape until  over 55 years
after it was first referred to as "home" plate.
"Prior to 1900, the home base was shaped like the other 3  bases. It was
imbedded in the ground and positioned with an edge pointed at  the pitcher's
mound. That configuration made the corners just tiny spots.  For the 1900
season the owners changed the shape of the home base in an  effort to give
umpires a better view of the base to be able to call balls and  strikes. A
base, (first, second, third) is a 12x12 inch square or 144  square inches.
The new home base was 216 square inches and shaped like a  pentagon with
straight lines replacing the edges. Not only did the new shape  help the
umpires but it gave pitchers a bigger target to throw  at."
when you look at home plate, assuming you are observing an  officially drawn
or constructed field, all the logic of why home plate is  shaped the way it
is, will become evident.

The “front” dimension is straight across and oriented directly  to the
pitcher, who because of that fact can see the target and also  determine if
his delivery passes over the plate, as can the  umpire.

The very back of the plate is an isosceles triangle with the  point of the
triangle, if you will, pointing backwards and just beyond that  point is foul
territory. The outer edges of the equal sides of the triangle  coincide
exactly with the outside edge of the foul line such that ALL  of home plate
is in fair territory as is ALL of the foul line.


----------

